

Video: Is There Really a Theory of Everything?  - chapel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbh5l0b2-0o

======
chapel
Created by notorious troll and viral video creator Athene. I wasn't really
sure what to think before watching this, but I have to say that this isn't a
joke. It might not be as accurate as everyone would want, but it is
enlightening and mirrors some of my personal thoughts on science and how we
have lost 'something' in modern science.

You should check it out, it might be a large time investment, but the quality
of the visuals/editing and sound are well worth it.

Here is some background to Athene and the video:
[http://www.labspaces.net/blog/1135/Athene_s__Theory_of_Every...](http://www.labspaces.net/blog/1135/Athene_s__Theory_of_Everything____A_new_take_on_neuroscience_in_relation_to_quantum_physics)

